# 10G Peacock Gudgeon Aquarium [56K]



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I've been a member of this forum for a while now, but forgot I was even a part of it until someone reminded me recently. Hopefully, I'll get back to posting more and more. 

I just wanna share with you my tank since the last time I've had and it hopefully update it week by week. 

10 Gallon Peacock Gudgeon Tank
1 Peacock Gudgeon (gonna add 1-2 more PGs)
4 Guppies [2m/2f]
4 Pencilfish 
3 Nerite Snails
RCS 

I know my fish aren't that exciting, but I'm hoping to upgrade soon and get some cool looking fishies. 

Plants include:
Alternathera Reinekki *new
Vallisneria 
Anubias
Crypt. wendtii
Hygro Kompact
Flame Moss

Decoration:
Lava Rocks
Manzanita Wood

Pics:
*Peacock Gudgeon*:













































*Gups:*









*RCS:*



























*Alternathera Reinekki* (new, no growth yet)











*C. Wendtii:*









*Nerite Snails:*









*Full Tank Shot:*


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

More update soon


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

those are some RED rcs! beautiful tank!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks! I'm still trying to figure out where to plant the A. Reinekkis.


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Really nice tank. Its rare to see anyone on this forum using lavarock. You probably already noticed, but the gudgeons love to wedge themselves into tight spaces, so if you made some little crevices in the rockwork, they may spawn in there.

Im surprised your gudgeon is okay with the RCS. Mine completely devoured all the shrimp I added to their tank. Not a pleasant experience.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks! I got the lava rocks actually from someone in this forum and I've liked it ever since. There's tons of crevices between the rocks, but right now, I only have 1 peacock gudgeon, so, can't breed them yet. 

I think she ate the smaller RCS, but I have two left over. Hopefully, they'll be ok.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are a couple more pics from a few days back.


----------



## fastfreddie (Sep 10, 2008)

Sick tank and pics! Man those close up shots are awesome!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks! I really appreciate it!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Chris those RCS are super red! But if both of them are really red that probably means you have 2 females, and they can't/won't breed


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah , i know, it sucks  Hopefuly I can get moree


----------



## mynameisjonah (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't know how much truth there is to this statement but I've heard lava rock is Nitrate heaven due to all of the crevices and pits. If you seem to be having trouble reducing your Nitrates with water changes the lava rock could be the culprit. Anyways, nice tank!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Very cool tank and fish!!! Really like the lava rock.


----------



## zerojoe0917 (Apr 29, 2009)

nice tank!! i was wondering what camera are you using?!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

The camera I'm using is Canon Powershot G2. It's actually only 4mp. 

I've never had nitrates problems. 

Im gonna be getting 2 new Peacock Gudgeons today.


----------



## jman (Sep 7, 2009)

I like the gudgeons. They kind of look like rainbowfish. How are they doing for you?


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

wow, this tank looks amazing! i really like the look of the plants growing up from between the rocks, its something that you don't see very often. you've done a great job of making your own unique scape look awesome.

you mentioned not knowing where to put the A. reineckii, but i really like it there. with your Vals growing to the right of them and maybe some in the other corner as well (you could keep them contained with the lava rocks so they don't take over like they tend to do, lol), it would give a neat effect to the tank.

also, i don't think you should have the RCS in there, the gudgeons will definitely eat them. And did i see a pencil fish in there? cool stocking list!


----------



## Gabriel (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah I just got male and female today but mine are only 3cm.


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome  Peacock gudgeon are so underrated. Great photos, show off their characteristic eyes too. Good on you for calling them gudgeon, and not gobies, too!

Love the black male guppy.


----------



## StevenLeeds (Oct 9, 2007)

You did a nice job with the rocks. I need to snap some of a tank I did with a similar layout but using different java ferns and some pennywort.

If you ever need any more of those rocks let me know. I have a nice pile of them in the garage.

Cheers,
Steven


----------

